# Shadows of Esteren : Book 0 Prologue



## Nelyhann (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are very pleased to announce the upcoming release of our new book for Shadows of Esteren : Book 0 Prologue.

This book contains:



*1/ An introduction to the universe. *Discover the leading concepts of the game, as well as a general presentation of the universe.


*2/ A summary of the game system. *All the necessary elements for comprehending Shadows of Esteren’s system and playing your first adventures.


*3/ Six sample Characters. *Illustrated  and ready to play Characters: the Varigal Yldiane, the fighter Arven,  the fugitive Ean, the scholar Liam, the Ionnthén Mòr, and the Blade  knight Urvan.


*4/ Three adventures. *The triptych Omens  presents three very different scenarios, which are nevertheless linked  by the same recurring theme. They are intended for Players and Leaders  of all levels.

You can also check our Kickstarter campaign for this book:





Shadows of Esteren is a medieval role-playing game, with a horrific and gothic influence. Drawing inspiration from Celtic myths, this universe has a discreetly fantastic side hidden under a bleak, realistic surface. This world is populated with humans who have to cope with tough daily lives, and face a supernatural threat lurking in the dark. With the focus of its adventures being investigation and survival, Shadows of Esteren favor an immersive mood and interactions among the Players.

This Kickstarter was designed for people who do not know about this RPG as well as for the backers of the first Kickstarter. You will have the possibility of acquiring the last remaining items created for the first campaign (Book 1 Universe Limited Edition, artworks, leader screen), but also of participating in the funding of a hardcover Limited Edition for Book 0 Prologue.

Some artworks:






















The link to the campaign: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1176616619/shadows-of-esteren-a-medieval-horror-rpg-prologue

All the best,

Nelyhann
Esteren Team


----------



## Dragoslav (Nov 8, 2012)

I was literally just about to post something about this at this very moment.  

Before I say anything else, let me say first that I never write reviews for anything, but my enthusiasm for this game is an all-time high. When I found out about the first Shadows of Esteren Kickstarter, I instantly fell in love with what I saw of the world, the atmosphere, and the game system. I only contributed a small pledge, though, to make sure that I was getting a quality product, and that if I liked it then I would contribute more to the next one.

I could not have predicted just how impressed I was with the product. Book 1 knocked me off my feet with the artwork, the excellent writing style, and -- last but not least -- the game system itself. When they say that the game is inspired by Gothic and horror works, they're not kidding -- the game system supports a beautifully dark atmosphere, mystery, and a detailed sanity system that makes even going insane not an end to your story, but an exciting new chapter in it.

Needless to say, I pledged as much as I could for this Kickstarter, and I hope that the number of pledges grow so that we English-speakers can keep getting more excellent content from this team. 

Book 0 isn't a mandatory purchase by any means, and it's mostly geared towards Game Leaders because half of the book consists of three (very excellent) adventures that a player wouldn't want to spoil for himself, but I'd say it's nearly essential for potential Game Leaders who want to introduce their gaming group to a new system and at least play a one-shot scenario or several sessions with the premade adventures. For a mere $5 you can purchase a PDF version online and see for yourself how high the quality is.

Even if you don't want Book 0, with your pledge you can get access to Book 1 and other bonuses (music cd, folders, bookmarks, artwork). The best part is, if the Kickstarter can reach $50,000 (it's already at $37,000 now), we also get access to Book 2!

There is a growing and active English-language community on the official Esteren site, and I encourage anyone interested to come join us.  http://esteren.org/


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Nov 18, 2012)

Agreed! I stumbled across this and have been impressed with how the team responds to backer feedback. The project for this book is in the last week, so hopefully other people will check this out. 
They just posted a Christmas Special Set!


----------



## Dragoslav (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1176616619/shadows-of-esteren-a-medieval-horror-rpg-prologue

The Kickstarter is now only about $3,500 away from the stretch goal unlocking early access to Book 2! If all of the current backers contributed a mere additional $7.46 each, we'd hit that goal. 

I, for one, can't wait to get my gaming group together and start playing. While waiting for the official campaign and adventures, I've been busy homebrewing my own scenarios, monsters, etc. based on just what's in books 1 and 0.


----------



## Nelyhann (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

Here we are! We hit 50k and now Book 2 Travels is unlocked! 
THNAK YOU everyone!

And here is the complete update because others things are also unlocked:




> *Book 2 Travels*
> 
> First, this new stage gives you the possibility of getting access to the whole content of Book 2 Travels!
> 
> ...



*Only 3 days to go* and new stretch goals.. you can check here:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1176616619/shadows-of-esteren-a-medieval-horror-rpg-prologue

All the best,
Nel


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Nov 24, 2012)

And they have an amazing Black Friday tribute (though I believe it runs until the end of the Kickstarter)

Its buy 2 (of the same item), get the third one free

Definitely a bargain if you gaming group wants to get in on this together!

I am definitely excited about this game


----------



## Nelyhann (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Desh-Rae-Halra! Yes, the Black Friday will last until the end of the Kickstarter.
Our goal is to spread Esteren as much as possibile so you can play with it and enjoy this game. 

You can check this Black Friday update here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...n-a-medieval-horror-rpg-prologue/posts/354974

Thanks again for your great support...! Let's see where Yldiane can go in the last two days!

Nel


----------

